# Help! What's wrong with my stuff?



## Aeos (Jan 12, 2015)

I've got two of an unknown strain that are two weeks into flower and I seem to have a major problem with one of them. One of the plants is looking pretty sick with the tips of the leaves curling under like talons.  On top of that, some of the leaves are turning yellow and getting brittle.  What I am kind of confused about is that the other plant looks perfectly healthy and they are the same strain, same medium, same fertilizer and watering schedule.  I've attached some photos to show the sick plant and the healthy one for comparison.  Both are being grown in soil, using PureBlend Bloom 1.5-4-5 under a 250 watt light.  Any advice, tips to bring her back would be most appreciated.

Cheers 

View attachment IMG_2541.JPG


View attachment IMG_2542.JPG


View attachment IMG_2543.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2015)

It appears as though the plant is lacking in Phosphorous and potassium. Given that you are going into flower 2 weeks now, if the nutrients aren't available for the plants then that is what will happen. You may have made a mistake and double fed one plant and not ffed the other, or didn't mix the right amount.

There is also the possibility that your microbe herd isn't healthy in that soil. I would recommend getting some Mychorrizae or ZHO and add to your soil and then water them with some molasses to feed the microbes to get them going.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2015)

If he is talking about Botanicare Pure Blend, it is not organic and most likely has killed any microbes that the soil did contain.  

It sounds like a pH problem to me, but we do need more info about your grow.  Are you checking the pH of your nute solution?  If so, how are you checking it and what is it running?  If your pH is off, you could be giving the correct amount of nutes, but they could be locked up or out of reach of the plants.  Also, you should be checking the ppms of your nute solution.  I am assuming that these were bagseed?  You can get different phenos that will act differently any time you grow from seed.  It is a mistake to believe that all seeds will grow the same, especially if this is bagseed, as you really have only a guess at the other 1/2 of the genetics. 

How big is your space?  What type of light are you using?  How many lumens?  What is the spectrum?  Do you have an exhaust system set up?  Tell us about it.  What are your temps and humidity?  The more you can tell  us about the specifics of your grow, the more we can help you.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421186231.369737.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

Natural and organic aren't the same. Natural is not organic.

The only two botanicare products that are omri listed organic  is the new Growilla veg and bud.


----------



## Aeos (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, so here are all of the answers I have for you Hemp Goddess...The rest, i'm afraid, I don't know.  I just bought a digital PH meter and testing the PH of just the water I use yields a result of around 7.5(apartment tap water) and once I added the nutes, the PH went down to about 5.7-5.8, it kept fluctuating between the two.  

I will defer to your expertise regarding whether PureBlend Bloom is organic or not but it does say organic plant food on the label.  

Yes, bag seed and I do hear you about each one behaving/growing differently.

Closet grow, about 24" deep, 68" long and 96" high.  250 watt HPS with a reflector.  No exhaust system but fans to blow air around.  Light on temp is around 74-76 and humidity is mid 30's.

I can't think of anything to tell you but if you have more questions, feel free to ask and i'll try my best to answer.

Cheers for the help


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

Can you look at the bag and see if it is OMRI certified, otherwise, not organic. I killed soil when i first started growing by adding botanicare cal/mag.   T


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

So you can only have "Living" soil if it's OMRI cert?

So if I use ZHO and EWC and botinacare molasses to build a colony as soon as I use my botinacare nutes I kill my soil ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

I would not use anything that isn't OMRI cert. That is just me...


----------



## Aeos (Jan 13, 2015)

It doesn't have OMRI certified anywhere on the bottle so I guess it isn't...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

I am sure it is fine, but I am really particular and want 100 percent organic for me and others meds.  That company has come out with the two products that are.


----------



## Aeos (Jan 13, 2015)

This is my fourth indoor grow and I've used Pure Blend Pro Bloom for all of them without problem. While it may be advantageous to switch to a truly organic fertilizer, I don't think it will address the problem that this thread was created for.  At least not on its own.  I would much rather focus on the root cause of the current problem as well as its solution.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree with you. I would follow Hushpuppy's advice and of course THG...you are in good hands, i didn't mean to go all organic on ya. With true organics you don't have to ph anything, that is the only difference.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the Botanicare coco coir but I am seeing more and more that the "pure blend" nutes are problematic.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

I do not use the pure blend line I use the Kind line from Botanicare works well IMO


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 14, 2015)

I use the Botanicare Pure Blend Tea in combination with Hygrozyme. 

That's about the only Botanicare product I care to use. The tea seems to be very good.


----------



## Aeos (Jan 14, 2015)

And the tea or the kind line will help solve the problem this thread was created to address?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2015)

What kind of soil are you in?


----------



## Aeos (Jan 14, 2015)

Standard potting soil that I mixed perlite into


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2015)

Aeos said:


> Ok, so here are all of the answers I have for you Hemp Goddess...The rest, i'm afraid, I don't know.  I just bought a digital PH meter and testing the PH of just the water I use yields a result of around 7.5(apartment tap water) and once I added the nutes, the PH went down to about 5.7-5.8, it kept fluctuating between the two.
> 
> I will defer to your expertise regarding whether PureBlend Bloom is organic or not but it does say organic plant food on the label.
> 
> ...



I know that you are not going to want to hear what I have to say, but if you want to end up with anything at the end of flowering, you are going to have to make some big changes.  This growing cannabis can be quite an exacting thing and it has very specific wants and needs.  I usually try and make newer growers see why it is expensive to buy...it is expensive to grow and hard work to grow.

First I want to say that there is not such things as "standard" potting soil.  Some of it is good, some of it is bad.  I stay away from all Miracle Grow products, although I hear that the seed starter mix is okay.  You do not ever want to use soil that says is has moisture crystals in it or that already has nutrients added.

That is a huge amount for the pH to do down just adding nutes.  Are you sure that you meter is adjusted correctly?    If it is, your pH is way too low for soil and you are blocking out  a lot of nutrients at those pH levels.  With soil you want to keep your pH between about 6.3 and 6.8.  Here is a link to a chart that shows nutrient uptake at different pH levels.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908

Second, a continual supply of fresh air is critical for proper photosynthesis.  In other words you need some kind of exhaust system to exhaust hot CO2 depleted air and bring in fresh air.  You cannot just keep circulating the same old air.  I fan like you have is also needed, but a good exhaust system is important to a good grow.

Next, your light is not nearly enough for the space you are in.  If you do not get your space to the proper size, I can pretty much guarantee light airy bud and not much of it.  Your light is good for a space about 2 x 2.5.  I would recommend making some kind of reflective removable panel that you can put in there to reflect the light back to the plants.  Also, in flowering you have to make sure that your flowering space is 100% dark during the lights out time.  Few if any closets provide this.  I had to do a lot of work to my closet to get it so light did not leak around the door.  Light leaks are bad in a number of ways and will retard or halt flowering or cause hermies.  And this dark cannot be interrupted at all, even for a few seconds.

I have never been a big fan of Botanicare either, but nutes are kind of an individual thing.  The first things you need to do is get your pH in line and get your space smaller.

Have you sexed the plants yet?  How long did they veg?


----------



## Aeos (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll definitely make some changes too.  I have sexed them, both female.  I let them veg for a couple months.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats on the females~~~~


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2015)

Aeos said:


> This is my fourth indoor grow and I've used Pure Blend Pro Bloom for all of them without problem.* While it may be advantageous to switch to a truly organic fertilizer, I don't think it will address the problem that this thread was created for.*  At least not on its own.  I would much rather focus on the root cause of the current problem as well as its solution.



Actually, I think it would.  I believe that you have pH problems.  If you were growing organic, this would not be an issue.

Like I mentioned in my post, the very first thing you need to do is to get your pH in line.  Until you do that, nothing else is going to matter.  You could well find that when you get the pH where it needs to be and adequate light that your problems disappear.


----------

